# Rippoff Report BLM REO



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

*BLM REO They will lie to you knowing your in need of work. Then promise you the world. Use you till they find someone cheaper ,then send someone armed to your home wether you have kids or not to get there stuff St George Utah*







This company promised me so much 3 months ago. Now I'm wondering how to make ends meet again. Well first I lost my home waiting to go to work for these people. After I lost my home they finally decide to put me to work. They got me the equipment I would need to do the job. Seems to be there MO that way they can treat you like there slave. We agreeded on a set amount of $250.00 per pay cycle to pay it back. They told me that I would get paid from the time I left my home till the time I got home. Well that was the first thing that changed. Jimmy Caldrer called me 2wks into working for them and told me that he was only paying me one way to or from the job. Well I had a verbal agreement that I would get paid from the time I left till the time I got home from Johnny Reeves and Ivan Lagrone. So they owe me for 279 unpaid drive time hrs for me and my help that they will not pay me that totals $6,696.00 at $24.00 per hr for 2 people.

The next thing that happened was I was driving 4 hrs to jobs putting thousands of miles on my truck a month and the rear end when out. Well I was told that a anything that happened to my vehicle they would cover another lie. I had to pay them back $950.00 for the rear end to be rebuilt. Then they changed my payments to $450.00 every 2 wks. So that's another $950.00 I'm owed. The next thing I get an e-mail telling me I have to carry $1,000,000.00 insurance policy to service there properties. They have to many people who want to be in charge. Next they started changing things up again saying they weren't paying for drive time at all. That's when I drew the line. I called them we had a few choice words and they agreed to terms that I set, but it was all a ploy to set me up. They were going to have a worker of there's come to Huntington Wv to of everything either willingly or by force (armed force). Well unsaid employee refused to do that cause he's the only decent one that works there that I have met well the only one I've met actually.

So we came to an understanding that they could have there equipment but I was holding my truck, trailer, and iPad until I was paid in full. There guy came to my home armed with a 40 caliber hand pistol to retreive there stuff. Where my children were at mind you. Now I'm still owed a lot of money that they are refusing to pay me. The grand total owed to me for hours worked money I was shorted on my pay and money to replace the rear end in my truck comes to $8706.00 and they say I owe them money haha. If you want this to happen to you go to work for them. Ibayou value your time with your family and want to get paid for what you work go somewhere else. Thank you for your time and I hope this is very informative for anyone thing of going to work for BLM REO. 

This report was posted on Ripoff Report on 05/15/2013 02:15 PM and is a permanent record located here: http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/BLM-R...-of-work-Then-promise-you-the-world-U-1051206. .time. Arizona does not observe daylight savings .


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Valley said:


> *BLM REO They will lie to you knowing your in need of work. Then promise you the world. Use you till they find someone cheaper ,then send someone armed to your home wether you have kids or not to get there stuff St George Utah*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first of all that would make two armed people at my door....secondly he ever darkens my doorstep he better come heavier than a 40 cal.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I for one support Pennsylvania's castle law 100%


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

wow...I mean, wow. If even a portion of that rant is true...wow.

I'm astonished. Flabbergasted. That kinda stuff may fly in WV. But, I can guarantee you that guy showing up at a doorstep in AL would have left either without the equipment or in a body bag, unless he had the past due money with him.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Put a lean on the properties. Costs about $16.00 around here and is a nightmare to have removed for the company. The will change their tone pretty quick.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I did some work for these guys awhile back. They went through office personal like water.They found out from the start "i would not put up with their crap"They had just locked down the HUD work at the time.Jimmy Caldrer is a spineless weasel. Johnny Reeves had just started and moved up quick in the office.Ivan Lagrone tried to play Mr.Cool **** , and one day he tells me that he did prison time and was in drug rehab classes with Dale Benje. I do not know if Dale is still there or not. But that was enough there to start me away from that crap. And to this day,i dont know why he told me.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

That's quite a tale you told, it sounds like there were so many red flags in the beginning that I don't see how it got that far. You should have had that all in writing


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Freddie said:


> That's quite a tale you told, it sounds like there were so many red flags in the beginning that I don't see how it got that far. You should have had that all in writing



That wasnt me. If you take the time to read the post you will see it was from someplace else. I for one would never let something like that happen. But again read the original post


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like they took advantage of someone who wasn't very bright. I'm trying to get my arms wrapped around the thought process they had in sending someone armed to pickup materials? First off, what sort of idiot thinks he can go onto private property with a weapon and no court order?
I'll pass on the bravado and just say if that were on my property, at the least I would be taking his weapon; at the worst the coroner would.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

may want to read this article....Innotion is also part of BLM or visa-versa...


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Valley said:


> That wasnt me. If you take the time to read the post you will see it was from someplace else. I for one would never let something like that happen. But again read the original post


Well the way you worded it it appeared you posted it also on ripoff report


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Freddie said:


> Well the way you worded it it appeared you posted it also on ripoff report



My apologies Freddie :thumbsup:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> may want to read this article....Innotion is also part of BLM or visa-versa...



BLM gets a lot of work from _Innotion_. So yes you are correct


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I saw their ad.*

Just from reading their ad, I knew enough to run. Providing you with equipment and directing your daily schedule does not a contractor/sub-contractor relationship make. Anyone willing to be that shady, right out in the open can't be trusted.


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

My wife and I worked for BLM in wa. state a few years ago. They were a total scam....


----------



## TRIWORK (Aug 23, 2012)

Worked for them briefly, they are and always will be a scam! They have an office here in Las Vegas if you want to show up armed and demand your money lol


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

TRIWORK said:


> Worked for them briefly, they are and always will be a scam! They have an office here in Las Vegas if you want to show up armed and demand your money lol



:thumbup: lol


----------

